# Spam-Aufkommen



## Heiko (23 Juni 2006)

Aus meiner Sicht steigt das Spam-Aufkommen ständig.
Ich filtere alle Werbemails in einen Ordner und halt die Mails dort 185 Tage vor, zudem filtere ich die doppelten aus (die werden überhaupt nicht erst vom Server geholt, da viele Spam-Mails 10 - 20 mal ankommen).
Den aktuellen Stand könnt Ihr dem Bild entnehmen.
Vor knapp zwei Jahren kamen auf die Art und Weise ca. 35.000 Mails zusammen.

Wie seht Ihr das?

Was macht Ihr gegen Spam?

Welche Art von Spam kommt bei Euch zur Zeit rein?


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-Aufkommen*

Nochwas zu den Mehrfachspams: so sieht der tatsächliche Posteingang am Server aus (siehe Bild).


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-Aufkommen*



> Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> Was macht Ihr gegen Spam?
> 
> Welche Art von Spam kommt bei Euch zur Zeit rein?



Zu 1: Ja es steigt stetig an.

Zu 2: Neue Mailadressen bzw. Aliasis (Wegwerfadressen) anlegen und öfters wieder wechseln. Den unveränderlichen Hauptmailnamen komplett für Income sperren (Blacklist *@*) und den Bekannten den derzeit gültigen Alias mitteilen. Das hält die Mailbox enorm sauber. Kommt wieder SPAM rein, Alias wegwerfen und neuen anlegen. Mailadresse nicht in Foren öffentlich zugänglich machen.

Zu 3: Kann ich nicht beantworten, da derzeit nix reinkommt *grins*


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-Aufkommen*

Nachtrag: Auch in Gästebüchern auf einen Mailadresseneintrag lieber verzichten.

Wünsche einen sonnigen Tag


----------



## SPAMkiller (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-Aufkommen*

Halten Sie in Mailheadern Ausschau nach diesem oder ähnlichem Eintrag:
X-GMX-Antispam: 3 (No reverse DNS record) Steht das drin ist es zu 99% SPAM

Für eingehende E-Mails erfolgt eine Überprüfung des Reverse-DNS-Eintrags. Hierbei wird überprüft, ob zu der IP-Adresse des absendenden E-Mail-Servers auch der zuständige Hostname des Servers ermittelt werden kann. Nur wenn dies der Fall ist, wird der Verbindungsaufbau des Servers gestattet und die zu empfangenden E-Mails werden entgegengenommen. Verfügt der absendende E-Mail-Server über keinen gültigen Reverse-DNS-Eintrag, so wird der Verbindungsaufbau des Servers nicht gestattet und mit einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung quittiert. In diesem Fall wird die E-Mail zurückgewiesen und der Absender der E-Mail über den Grund der nicht möglichen Zustellung informiert.

Die Überprüfung des Reverse-DNS-Eintrags stellt eine gebräuchliche und sehr effektive Methode der Spambekämpfung dar. Da das Vorhandensein eines Reverse-DNS-Eintrags zu den eindeutigen Merkmalen eines korrekt konfigurierten E-Mail-Servers zählt und Spammer oftmals nicht vollständig oder falsch konfigurierte E-Mail-Server verwenden, kann mittels der Reverse-DNS-Prüfung das Spamaufkommen beträchtlich reduziert werden.


----------



## SPAMkiller (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-Aufkommen*

und noch'n Tip. Falls Sie bei einem Provider mit Homepage und Mailbox sind, schalten sie die Catchall E-mail Funktion auf alle Fälle ab. Dies verhindert, das bei einem von den Spammern beliebig gewählten Namen vor dem "@" Mails durchlüpfen können.

So. Mehr weiss ich im Moment nicht.


----------

